# Robin Hood Riddle



## debodun (Nov 7, 2020)

Why was Robin Hood's archery equipment so good?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 7, 2020)

Because it was paid for by the rich?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 7, 2020)

Because it was so tender and flaky (Robin Hood brand Flour)?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 7, 2020)

Because Robin Hood had the "bread" "dough" "cash" to buy the best?


----------



## debodun (Nov 7, 2020)

Keep guessing.


----------



## Treacle (Nov 7, 2020)

Because it didn't quiver 

Because it didn't bow in the rain


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 7, 2020)

Because it was made by *King Arthur* (best all-purpose brand flour)?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 7, 2020)

Because Marian, maid it for him?


----------



## debodun (Nov 7, 2020)

Nobody hit on it yet.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 7, 2020)

Because he always had to score a bulls-eye?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 7, 2020)

Because he was a master?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 7, 2020)

Because the oak used in the making of his archery equipment was from the Sherwood Forest?


----------



## Treacle (Nov 7, 2020)

Dinner ready, will be back later, but hope you get it @Aunt Marg


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 7, 2020)

Treacle said:


> Dinner ready, will be back later, but hope you get it @Aunt Marg


Thanks, Tre!

See you back here in a bit! LOL!

Enjoy dinner!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 7, 2020)

Because Friar Tuck, Little John, and Will Scarlet made it for him?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 7, 2020)

Because Robin Hood had lots of "green" (as in cash/money)?


----------



## fmdog44 (Nov 7, 2020)

It was made in China


----------



## debodun (Nov 7, 2020)

Keep guessing.


----------



## Treacle (Nov 7, 2020)

Because his arrows did not have a *Knot *in 'em    (Nottingham)


----------



## debodun (Nov 7, 2020)

Cute answer, Treacle, but not the one I'm looking for.


----------



## Treacle (Nov 7, 2020)

debodun said:


> Cute answer, Treacle, but not the one I'm looking for.


Thanks @debodun  ☺


----------



## jujube (Nov 7, 2020)

Because it was made of "sure wood"?


----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 7, 2020)

Why was Robin Hood's archery equipment so good? 

Simply cuz he said it was, lol.....


----------



## Judycat (Nov 7, 2020)

Because he stole it from the rich.


----------



## SilentSoul (Nov 7, 2020)

_~Deleting this as I saw it was identical to Judy's~_


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 8, 2020)

Deb. Any chance on infusing a little energy into this riddle?

A hint? A clue?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 8, 2020)

Because Robin Hood had perfected his hoodwink?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 8, 2020)

Because the craftsman that made his equipment for him were straight as an arrow?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 8, 2020)

Because those who fashioned Robin Hood's equipment for him quivered in fear knowing Robin Hood expected the very best?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 8, 2020)

Because he robbed the hood for all the good stuff?


----------



## Treacle (Nov 8, 2020)

I'm going down @Aunt Marg come what mayOoh maybe not. Time for another try. Maybe later.


----------



## Treacle (Nov 8, 2020)

Because he had Knight vision


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 8, 2020)

Treacle said:


> I'm going down @Aunt Marg come what mayView attachment 132530Ooh maybe not. Time for another try. Maybe later.


Tre. I believe Deb, got lost in the Sherwood Forest.


----------



## Treacle (Nov 8, 2020)

@ Aunt Marg


Aunt Marg said:


> Tre. I believe Deb, got lost in the Sherwood Forest.


----------



## Ferocious (Nov 8, 2020)

*Because he 'Made', Marion perhaps? *


----------



## debodun (Nov 9, 2020)

Think of what term applies to something streamline and apply it to archery equipment.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 9, 2020)

He used WD40 for a smoother bow takeoff, lol.....


----------



## Treacle (Nov 10, 2020)

Because he cut back the dead wood

Because he was never cross with his bow


----------



## debodun (Nov 10, 2020)

All great answers, but not the one I have.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 10, 2020)

Because it was apple-icious?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 10, 2020)

Because his arrows were really slick sticks?


----------



## debodun (Nov 10, 2020)

Marg is getting warm.


----------



## Treacle (Nov 10, 2020)

When we get the answer right!


----------



## Pinky (Nov 10, 2020)

Because they were on-point.


----------



## debodun (Nov 10, 2020)

Still not quite there.


----------



## Treacle (Nov 10, 2020)

Because his arrows were *tip* top


----------



## debodun (Nov 10, 2020)

Getting warmer


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 10, 2020)

Because his shaft was so slippery?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 10, 2020)

Because he knew how to "nock" on wood?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 10, 2020)

Because the "limbs" were so strong?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 10, 2020)

Because he would always "riser" to the occasion?


----------



## debodun (Nov 10, 2020)

Oh, now you're getting cold again.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 10, 2020)

He knew how to rosin up his bow?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 10, 2020)

Because Robin Hood was one slick marksman?


----------



## debodun (Nov 10, 2020)

Get back to the equipment angle.


----------



## Pinky (Nov 10, 2020)

Because it made him quiver.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 10, 2020)

Robin Hood's equipment was so good, because he knew how to stick it in?


----------



## Pinky (Nov 10, 2020)

He was a straight arrow.


----------



## debodun (Nov 10, 2020)

A few more guesses and I will reveal the answer.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 10, 2020)

Because there were no strings attached?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 10, 2020)

Because he was a straight shooter?


----------



## debodun (Nov 10, 2020)

Not there yet


----------



## jujube (Nov 10, 2020)

He attended the school of hard nocks and never quivered.  He did a long bow before every shot.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 10, 2020)

Because Rob Hood worked-out on his bow-flex daily?


----------



## debodun (Nov 10, 2020)

Good one, Marg, but keep trying.


----------



## debodun (Nov 10, 2020)

Give up? His equipment was *arrow*-dynamically designed.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 10, 2020)

debodun said:


> Give up? His equipment was *arrow*-dynamically designed.


Darn it all anyway, I knew that! LOL!

Always seems so easy once the solve is posted.


----------



## Treacle (Nov 10, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 10, 2020)




----------



## Treacle (Nov 10, 2020)

pamelasmithwick said:


> View attachment 132803


Teeth are good @pamelasmithwick you must give me the name of his dentist!!!!!!!!!


----------

